# Welcome to the Marah Region!



## Drifloon Rocks (Jul 7, 2008)

Welcome to the Marah Region!

Geography:
The Marah Region is a large continent located Northeast of the Kanto Region and Northwest of the Sinnoh Region. The Marah Region is nearly the geological opposite of the Sinnoh Region. The Marah Region is almost completely flat with a large canyon running from the East to the West of the region.. On the Eastern end of the Region is a small dormant volcano called Mt. Steadfast. The area around the mountain is mostly Foothills. The region is very wet and humid, meaning that there are a few jungles and many ponds and lakes.

New Stuff:
The Marah Region is home to may new and unique Pokemon. There are also many new cities and 8 new gyms. New items have been discovered as well, and thus, some Pokemon native to other regions can evolve in new ways.

The Games:
The Marah Region is designed for a game on the DS. Because of this, many of the features will include how the touch screen will affect different activities. The games are called Pokemon Ivory and Pokemon Ebony.


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Jul 7, 2008)

Legendaries:
When Arceus created the world, he made two Pokemon to govern matter and three to govern spirit. But two things were missing from the world- energy and life.

So first, he made two Pokemon to govern energy.

Name: Ivoron (EYE-ver-on)
Classification: Yin Pokemon
Type: Fighting/Psychic
Appearance: Like a Regirock, only much taller (but not wider). It is mostly white with black swirly markings all over. The white parts of its body are very chalky and the black parts are very smooth and shiny. Its eyes are jet black and it has no mouth. The black part of the yin-yang symbol is on the back of its hands. Its body is quite uneven and slightly rough (like ivory).
Pokedex: Ivoron control all positive energy in the world. They could not exist without Ebonyst.
Ability: Plus
~~~~~~~~~~
Name: Ebonyst (eh-buh-NIST)
Classification: Yang Pokemon
Type: Fighting/Dark
Appearance: Like a Registeel, only much taller (but not wider). It is mostly black with white swirly markings all over. The black parts of its body are very smooth and shiny and the white parts of its body are very chalky. Its eyes are pure white and it has no mouth. The white part of the yin-yang symbol is on the back of its hands. Its body is very glossy and smooth (like ebony).
Pokedex: Ebonyst is the creator and controller of negative energy. Its existence is dependant on Ivoron.
Ability: Minus

Ivoron and Ebonyst cannot exist without one another. Legend has it that they are located high above the Marah Region, directing all the energy in the world.

Then, Arceus made three Pokemon to govern life.

Name: Faunat (FAH-nat)
Classification: Animal Pokemon
Type: Bug/Dragon
Appearance: A little orange bug with big amber eyes. It has balls of blue fur on the ends of its antennae and its thorax is covered in blue-green scales. It has two pairs of wings: one pair dragonfly-like wings, and one pair of large feathers that serve as wings.
Pokedex: Florant watches over all animal life. It has the power to restore life force to animals.
Ability: Swarm
Signature Move (life trio only): Life Force- Bug-type. The user uses life force to heal themselves or a partner up to half their maximum HP.
~~~~~~~~~~
Name: Florant (FLORE-ant)
Classification: Vegetable Pokemon
Type: Bug/Grass
Appearance: A little green bug with big teal eyes. It has pink flowers on the ends of its antennae and its thorax is covered in moss and a few mushrooms. It has two pairs of wings: one pair dragonfly-like wings, and one pair of large leaves that serve as wings.
Pokedex: Faunat guards the life of plants. It is able to make any wilting plant bloom with life.
Ability: Swarm
Signature Move (life trio only): Life Force- Bug-type. The user uses life force to heal themselves or a partner up to half their maximum HP.
~~~~~~~~~~
Name: Formite (FORE-mite)
Classification: Mineral Pokemon
Type: Bug/Rock
Appearance: A little brown bug with big grey eyes. It has grey pebbles on the ends of its antennae and its thorax is covered in dirt. It has two pairs of wings: one pair dragonfly-like wings, and one pair of large, thin flints that serve as wings.
Pokedex: Formite cares for the life force of minerals. It flies around, filling the minerals of the world with life.
Ability: Swarm
Signature Move (life trio only): Life Force- Bug-type. The user uses life force to heal themselves or a partner up to half their maximum HP.


----------



## Ambipom (Jul 7, 2008)

Yay! It's back!


----------



## Flora (Jul 7, 2008)

Ambipom said:


> Yay! It's back!


THIS.


----------



## Zeph (Jul 7, 2008)

Woo!

Your region was always much better than mine. In fact, i drew inspiration from you.


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Jul 11, 2008)

Sorry about the delay. I made a lot of new Pokemon, but I can't find them anywhere.


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Aug 9, 2008)

Alright, everyone. I deeply apologize for the wait, but now...

IT"S BACK!

Now that school is about to start, I will be doing a lot more of the Marah Region. You would think it would be the opposasite, but it's not because I vegetate in the summer. School keeps me active. In a few days, I will post a very large update. For now, here are some attacks.

Infect: Poison
The user infects the foe to steal HP on every turn.
Basically the Poison-type equivalent of Leech Seed.

Tar Pit: Ground
The user traps the foe in a pit of tar, damaging it and reducing it's speed every turn.
Like Clamp, etc., but also reduces speed.

Bloom: Grass
The user blooms to raise its Defense and Special Defense.

Fin Slap: Water
The user slaps the foe with a wet fin to damage.

And an ability:

Generator: Allows use of electric moves, even when out of PP.


----------



## ultraviolet (Aug 9, 2008)

Generator sounds good, but I think you need to go into more description with the attacks, like PP, damage and accuracy. 

Anyway, this is looking great. (:


----------



## alfanzo (Aug 13, 2008)

Drifloon Rocks said:


> Alright, everyone. I deeply apologize for the
> Now that school is about to start, I will be doing a lot more of the Marah Region. You would think it would be the opposasite, but it's not because I vegetate in the summer. School keeps me active.


Heh, you're just like me!

Anyways, on topic, I adore your titles of the games. But I must I ask, what would the third one be called? Something grey I assume...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Aug 13, 2008)

I believe in the old thread, a legendary was decided to be based on granite, *coughthankstomecoughachoo* so it would likely be called Pokemon Granite.


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Aug 15, 2008)

It was, but I decided to get rid of it. Neutral Energy? Not so much.


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Aug 25, 2008)

Many of these may seem familiar, but they are heavily edited.

~~~~~~~~~~
Name: Zebbie (ZEB-ee)
Classification: Bitter Pokemon
Type: Normal
Appearance: A mostly white baby zebra with some black stripes and big eyes. It has a little black sphere on the end of its tail.
Pokedex: Zebbie may look cute, but they are very bad tempered. They are quick to get angry and an insult will go right to their head.
Ability: Shadow Hide- Increases evasion at night and during Eclipse.

Name: Zeblack (ZEB-lak)
Classification: Shade Pokemon
Type: Normal/Dark
Appearance: A medium sized zebra. It has black and white stripes all over and large ball on the end of its tail. Its hooves blend into its shadow.
Pokedex: Zeblack prefer not to associate with anyone. Instead, they hide away from others in the darkest shadows they can find.
Ability: Shadow Hide- Increases evasion at night and during Eclipse.

Name: Zebulord (ZEB-yoo-lord)
Classification: Shadow Pokemon
Type: Normal/Dark
Appearance: A very big Zebra that's mostly black with some grey and white stripes. It’s feet and legs blend into its shadow. It has a big mace-like thing on the end of its tail.
Pokedex: Zebulord can make their body completely blend into shadows. It is almost impossible to see this Pokemon at night.
Ability: Shadow Hide- Increases evasion at night and during Eclipse.

~~~~~~~~~~
Name: Squitta (SKWI-tuh)
Classification: Squirt Pokemon
Type: Water
Appearance: A small teal squid with one eye. It has three tentacles and a pointy head with a raindrop-shaped gem on it.
Pokedex: Squitta communicate by squirting pulses of water at different rates. They enjoy squirting water and ink into the air.
Ability: Swift Swim
Main Move: Squirt- Water. Squirts water at the foe to inflict damage.

Name: Squitanic (SKWI-tan-ik)
Classification: Torpedo Pokemon
Type: Water/Steel
Appearance: A large purple squid with one big eye. It has six tentacles and a pointy metal head.
Pokedex: Squitanic can swim at almost 100 miles per hour. If they collide with a rock, its titanium head will shatter it into thousands of pieces.
Ability: Swift Swim
Main Move: Torpedo- Steel. The user fires a large metal object at the foe. May raise user’s speed.

~~~~~~~~~~
Name: Lymite (LIME-ite)
Classification: Bloodsucker Pokemon
Type: Bug
Appearance: A lime-green tick with a long proboscis. It has 6 orange eyes and two small pincers.
Pokdex: Lymite attach to people and Pokemon using their pincers, then suck their blood with their proboscis. They swell up as their stomachs fill with blood.
Ability: Tinted Lens
Main Move: Leech Life and other bug-type energy-draining moves.

Name: Skeetily (SKEET-ih-lee)
Classification: Bloodsucker Pokemon
Type: Bug
Appearance: A large green mosquito with three pairs of 1-foot long wings. It has a long, thin proboscis and two orange eyes.
Pokedex: Skeetily drink the blood of humans and Pokemon through their long, thin mouths. They rarely drink enough to permanently hurt the prey, however.
Ability: Tinted Lens
Main Move: Leech Life and other bug-type energy-draining moves.

~~~~~~~~~~
Name: Soaktorch (SOKE-torch)
Classification: Boiling Pokemon
Type: Fire/Water
Appearance: A purple lizard-like creature with a big head that stands on all fours. It has a hole in the end of its tail.
Pokedex: Soaktorch boil water in their bodies for energy. This Pokemon is always letting off steam from its tail.
Ability: White Smoke

Name: Glaciglo (GLAY-shi-glow)
Classification: Freeze Fire Pokemon
Type: Fire/Ice
Appearance: A large purple lizard with very think legs and a flat head. It has one blue tail and one red tail, each with a hole in the end.
Pokedex: Strangely, the blue tail spurts fire and the red one spurts ice. When the tips of their tails touch, a think cloud of steam is created.
Signature Ability: Freezer Burn- The foe has a 20% chance of being frozen or burned (10% frozen, 10% burned) when using an attack that requires physical contact against this Pokemon.

~~~~~~~~~~
Name: Kettoil (KED-oil)
Classification: Kettle Pokemon
Type: Steel/Fire
Appearance: A small red turtle-like creature with a shiny metal kettle on its back.
Pokedex: Kettoil put Pokemon in their kettle to Boil them. It loves to melt metal in its pot as well.
Ability: Magma Armor, Flame Body
Main Move: Boil- Fire. Does double damage to Water-types (ignoring resistance by doing 2x the damage instead of ½x)

Name: Molcore (MOLE-core)
Classification: Cauldron Pokemon
Type: Steel/Fire
Appearance: A medium-sized red turtle-like creature with a huge, smooth metal pot on it’s back.
Pokedex: Molcore stores molten metal in the pot in its back. The metal is so hot that a drop of it can melt a 20 by 20 foot block of ice.
Ability: Magma Armor, Flame Body
Main Move: Boil

~~~~~~~~~~
Name: Dreadess (dred-ESS)
Classification: Ballet Pokemon
Type: Ghost/Normal
Appearance: A small, wispy, purple creature similar in appearance to Misdrevus. It has a red dress-like formation around it.
Pokedex: Because of their unique type combination, Dreadess are immune to both of their own types. The sometimes appear at formal balls to dance.
Ability: Limber

Name: Dreaduel (dred-OOL)
Classification: Waltz Pokemon
Type: Ghost/Normal
Appearance: Similar to Dreadess, only bigger. It has a maroon ball gown-like formation around it
Pokedex: When Dreaduel fight, they look like they’re dancing. They prefer to train in a ballroom to anywhere else.
Ability: Limber

~~~~~~~~~~
MILTANK PRE EVO
~~~~~~~~~~
Name: Miltub
Classification: Milk Calf Pokemon
Type: Normal
Appearance: A small, light pink cow with a tan belly and face. It has black ears and a small, stubby tail. It has no udders.
Pokedex: Miltub get all the nutrition they need from their parent's milk. They enjoy rolling around in huge green pastures.
Ability: Thick Fat
Main Move: Rollout, Milk Drink

~~~~~~~~~~
Name: Garburn
Classification: Incinerate Pokemon
Type: Poison/Fire
Appearance: An orange creature with a large tank-looking stomach.
Pokedex: Garburn love to eat trash. When they have eaten a lot, they burn it inside their bodies to create foul smelling gasses. It then releases them in a blast of hot, toxic smoke.
Ability: 
Main Move: Smog, Smokescreen

~~~~~~~~~~
FARFECH'D EVO
~~~~~~~~~~
Name: Ludicr’s (LOO-di-kriss)
Classification: Mallard Pokemon
Type: Fighting/Flying
Appearance: A big version of Farfech’d with a nun chunk-like thing made of two sticks.
Pokedex: Ludicr’s attach two sticks together to make a nun chuck. They use it to build their nest and to cut whatever they please.
Ability: Keen Eye, Inner Focus

~~~~~~~~~~
SMEARGLE PRE EVO AND EVO
~~~~~~~~~~
Name: Sketchee
Classification: Drawing Pokemon
Type: Normal
Appearance: A smaller version of Smeargle with a red hat-looking thing on its head.
Pokedex: Sketchee aren’t experienced painters yet. They prefer to draw with charcoal on any surface they can find.
Ability: Own Tempo
Main Move: Sketch
Breed Smeargle with Color Incense
Evolves into Smeargle by leveling up while holding Charcoal

Name: Canveasel (CAN-vee-zl)
Classification: Painting Pokemon
Type: Normal
Appearance: A bigger version of Smeargle with a black artist’s hat on its head. It has three tails, one red tipped, one blue tipped, and one yellow tipped.
Pokedex: Canveasel paint on any surface they can find. They mix colors from their tails to get the perfect shade of paint to color with.
Ability: Own Tempo, Technician
Level up Smeargle while holding Painter’s Palate.
Main Move: Sketch, Paint- Normal. Copies the foe’s strongest move.

~~~~~~~~~~
Name: Sirrus (SEER-is)
Classification: Vapor Pokemon
Type: Water
Appearance: A wispy blue cloud with a face. Four puffs serve as arms and legs.
Pokedex: Sirrus live very high in the sky. They can merge with one another to create a cloud that can cover entire cities.
Ability: Drizzle

Name: Cumulis (KYOOM-yuh-lis)
Classification: Rainy Day Pokemon
Type: Water
Appearance: A large puffy purple cloud with a face. Four puffs serve as arms and legs.
Pokedex: Cumulis are made of water vapor. They like to Drizzle on foes. Multiple Cumulis can combine with one another to make rainstorms.
Ability: Drizzle

~~~~~~~~~~
Name: Terrapotta (tear-uh-PAW-tuh)
Classification: Pot Sprout Pokemon
Type: Grass/Ground
Appearance: A terra cotta colored pot with a small cabbage-like sprout growing in it. The sprout has a  :3 face.
Pokedex: Terrapotta are connected to their pots by their roots. They move by flipping onto their sides and rolling around
Signature Ability: Claymaker- May make Terra Clay after battle.
Main Move: Clay Shot- Ground. The user fires a ball of clay at the foe to damage and lower speed. Pottery Shard- Ground- The user fires shards of clay at the foe. It always strikes first.

Name: Clayplott (CLAY-plot)
Classification: Pot Plant Pokemon
Type: Grass/Ground
Appearance: A brown pot with a medium-sized flower growing out of it. Instead of a flower head, there is a green garlic-looking thing on top. It has two large leaves on its sides. Some roots with blobs of clay in them are sticking out of the bottom of the pot.
Pokedex: Claypott absorb all the nutrients they need from the clay pots they live in. Their pot is so strong, even a Take Down from a Donphan can't smash it.
Signature Ability: Claymaker
Main Move: Clay Shot, Pottery Shard

Name: Pottree (PAW-tree)
Classification: Pot Plant Pokemon
Type: Grass/Ground
Appearance: A dark terra-cotta colored pot with a large plant growing in it. On the bottom of the pot are feet made of clay. There are two huge leaves on its sides and its bulb head has a blob of clay in the top.
Pokedex: Pottree is much more mobile than its pre-evolutions. if their feet are washed away in a stream, they will make new oned by taking clay from the glands on their heads and shapiing them with their leaves.
Signature Ability: Claymaker
Main Move: Clay Shot, Pottery Shard

~~~~~~~~~~
Name: Conchell
Type: Water/Poison
Species: Spiral Shell Pokemon
Appearance: A mix between the grey shell on a Slowbwo’s tail and the grey shell on a Slowking’s head.
Pokedex: Although Conchell are rarely found apart from the Slowpoke line, they sometimes evolve separate from Slowpoke.
Ability: Poison Point
Level up a level 25+ Shelder holding Slow Incense with a Slowpoke in the party.

~~~~~~~~~~
Name: Asterpebble
Type: Rock/Psychic
Species: Space Rock Pokemon
Appearance: A small, brown bumpy rock with two cute, red eyes.
Pokedex: In an incident similar to the discovery of Meteorb, Asterpebble were found in the Marah region after a meteor shower.
Ability: Levitate
Evolves into Solrock with max happiness during the day
Evolves into Lunatone with max happiness at night

~~~~~~~~~~
Name: Gemineye
Type: Ghost/Dark
Species: Dark Crystal Pokemon
Appearance: A bigger version of Sableye with two large clear jewel eyes and a large, red ruby on its chest. Its teeth are also jewels. A line of black crystals line its spine.
Pokedex: Legend had it that Gemineye became so greedy, that it began to grow jewels on its own body.
Ability: Keen Eye, Stall
Main Move: Crystal Pistol- Rock. The user fires 2-5 crystals at the foe to inflict damage.
Level up Sableye with Crystal Pistol in moveset.



And here's a new competition thing.

Competition: Ranger Race
In the Marah region, addition to Pokemon Contest for Coordinators and Gym battles for Trainers, Pokemon Rangers can participate in a special competition called a Ranger Race.

How it works:
The Ranger Race is slightly similar to the Safari Zone. You are lent a Capture Styler and turned loose in an enclosed area filled with Pokemon. The area is like a large maze with unbreakable walls made of trees, boulders, clouds, etc. and passable (with the help of Pokemon) obstacles such as rocks, ice, and thick bushes. The object is to get to the end of the maze. In order to do this, you must use your styler to capture the Pokemon and use their abilities to overcome obstacles. For example, you might capture an Ursaring to smash a rock blocking your path. There are three NPCs racing against you. You need to beat them to the end to win. At the end of each maze is a button, Only Pokemon can press it, so you need to capture a Pokemon to press the button and complete the race. You will get a trophy for each rank and terrain you beat.

Strategy:
Depending on your rank, you will be able to borrow different stylers. Specifically, you will be able to use the four main elemental stylers: fire, water, grass, and electric. The ranks are the same as in a Pokemon Contest: normal, great, ultra, and master. There are also five terrains: water, cave, sky, forest, and factory. In the normal rank, you can only use the normal styler. In the great rank, you can also use a random elemental styler. With each rising rank, you can use more stylers, but it also takes more energy to charge all those stylers, so you need to swirl the stylus faster and longer to capture Pokemon. However, the normal styler won't capture Pokemon as often. In addition, each rank’s maze gets longer and has more obstacles.

Terrains:
5 cities have Ranger Races. They are: Calamari City, Cavespot City, Skyscraper Town, Pinebranch Town, and Jamjell town.
The Terrains:
Water Terrain (Calamari City): a wet and muddy terrain. Many Water types inhabit this area, as well as some Ice types. Obstacles- chunks of ice, currents, waterfalls, whirlpools, thick mud. Example of capture and obstacle conquering- capture a Gyrados to use Waterfall to scale the waterfall.
Cave Terrain (Cavespot City): a dark and rocky terrain mostly inhabited by Rock, Dark, and Ground types. Obstacles- rocks (Rock Smash), dark areas, cave-ins, crevices, stalagmites. Example of capture and obstacle conquering- Capture a Sonicave to use Supersonic to locate walls in dark areas.
Sky Terrain (Skyscraper City): a cloudy and windy terrain. Flying and Dragon types are common here. Obstacles- strong winds, gaps in the clouds, fog. Example of capture and obstacle conquering- Capture a Glowdove and use Defog to clear the fog and see things.
Forest Terrain (Pinebranch Town): a grassy and tree-filled terrain filled with Grass, Poison, and Bug types. Obstacles- thick bushes, spider webs, small trees, rocks (Strength), vines. Example of capture and obstacle conquering- Capture a to use Slash to clear away vines.
Factory Terrain (Jamjell Town): a maze inside an old factory. You can find many Electric types, as well as some Steel types here. Obstacles- electric barriers, moving platforms, magnetized platforms, steel beams. Example of capture and obstacle conquering- Capture a Magnemite to use Magnet Pull to pull a platform to you.


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Aug 25, 2008)

Reminder/Coming Soon post.

-Compost
-Jellups
-Cities and Gym Leaders
-Breeder competition
-Starters (Grass/Steel, Fire, Water/Ghost)


----------



## Ambipom (Aug 25, 2008)

I remember a lot of Pokemon! But, I think Asterpebble needs a better name. I like the ranger race idea too.


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Sep 1, 2008)

I have succeeded in drawing Terrapotta and Berrattery (the only two I _can_ draw).






The colored one is too dark and missing the leaves, which the uncolored one has. Just imagine the uncolored one with the colors in the Pokedex entry.






Berrattery. Simple enough.


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Sep 2, 2008)

I just wanted to say that anyone can sprite any of these Pokemon, as long as you give me credit for the concepts. :D


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Sep 3, 2008)

Compost
Compost is made in Jamjell Town in the Compost Plant.
There are ten different items you can mix into your compost. The more items you put in, the higher level compost you will make. These are the items:
-Rich Soil: Dark, moist soil to be mixed into Compost
-Dry Leaf: A crumbly brown leaf to be mixed into Compost
-Terra Clay: 
-Black Ash: Shiny black ashes to be mixed into Compost
- Rotten Berry: A decomposing berry to be mixed into Compost
-Smelly Dung: left by a Pokemon to be mixed into Compost
-Withered Root: A shriveled root from a berry plant to be mixed into Compost
-Nutrient Pellets: Pellets with the nutrients plants need to be mixed into Compost
-Hearty Fungus: A fragrant mushroom to be mixed into Compost
-Wilted Flower-: A wrinkled flower to be mixed into Compost
To make the compost, you select the items to place into the mixer, then slide the stylus back and forth on the touch screen to mix it. Then, after seeing the level of mulch you have made, you get to select what color bag- red, yellow, green, or blue, you want to put the mulch in. This helps organize the compost in your compost sack.


Pokepics
The PokePics Album is a side-quest in which you try to take pictures of every Pokemon in the Pokedex. Once you acquire the Zero-Two Pod, you will be able to travel routes in the Zero-Two and take pictures of the wild Pokemon. In order to move around the route, you need to use the stylus to draw a path. The Zero-Two will follow this path to the end, then turn around and go back to the beginning, and while it’s moving, you take pictures off the Pokemon native to that route.
As in the game Pokemon Snap for the N64, you have a few unlimited items equipped to your Zero-Two for throwing at Pokemon.
Pester Ball: A ball that explode with a puff of smoke to irritate Pokemon. Thrown with X.
PokeFood: A brown pellet for Pokemon to eat. Thrown with Y.
PokeFlute: A flute that plays five different songs. Played with L.
Perfume: A sweet smelling mist to attract Pokemon. Sprayed with R.
You take pictures with A and speed up with B. You can take up to 50 pictures each time you travel the route with the Zero-Two. After taking the pictures, you choose which ten you want to send to Professor Spruce. He will rate them just like in the N64 game and you get points. You can choose up to 700 pictures to put into your album.


NEW! Signature moves of a Pokemon, such as Bone Club for Cubone, have 1.5 of the effect (damage, stat raise, etc.) that they normally would (without STAB). “Main moves” are moves that a Pokemon often uses, and is fairly specific to Pokemon of that type, such as Constrict for Pokemon like Drifloon and Tentacool. Main moves have 1.1 of the effects that they normally would.


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Sep 13, 2008)

I would like to know what you think of the drawings. Please post any thoughts you have about the region and Pokemon!


----------



## Flora (Sep 13, 2008)

Pokemon Snap idea=yes.  I have a weird feeling my dad would love it more than he loves Pearl. (Yes, my parents play the games too. ^^)

Still loving the compost.

And the drwings are pretty nice.  I could attempt to sprite Berrattery, though there's no guarantee that it'll be good, since I can't scratch too well.  ^^;


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Sep 13, 2008)

As a note, anyone can sprite any of these if you want. You have my permission. Just make sure to let me know when you do and credit me for the concepts if you ise them.


----------



## Flora (Sep 13, 2008)

Sadly, that's the best I can do. D:


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Sep 13, 2008)

Wow! That was fast! It's definitely a lot better than i could do.


----------



## Evolutionary (Sep 20, 2008)

It isn't done yet but I'll edit when I'm done...A sprite that you may or may not want to use. OK, you don't have to give credit but it is appreciated. Thanks.

Edit: Yay done!!! Here you go!






From EeveeSkitty


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Sep 21, 2008)

Wow! Nice!


----------



## Flora (Sep 21, 2008)

Wow, ES, that's much better than mine! ^^


----------



## Evolutionary (Sep 21, 2008)

Thanks. I can do better but only when drawing CATS, I don't know why. XD

From ES[you think I can be bothered to write EeveeSkitty AGAIN]


----------



## Funfunland (Sep 21, 2008)

Would you like another Barrattery with that?





Mine is at an angle. X3


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Sep 21, 2008)

Wow! Thank you all for the Berrattery sprites! Do you think any of you could try a Terrapotta sprite?

Do the strips on the side look blue on everyone else's computer? I drew them a blue-grey color, but they're mostly grey.


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Sep 21, 2008)

I lightened the pictures so you can see the colors better.


----------



## Funfunland (Sep 21, 2008)

Well, they look blue on mine. Want me to edit it?
In the mean time, enjoy Squitta. You can't really see how the gem is a raindrop well, but it is.


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Sep 23, 2008)

That looks great! I imagine the tentacles to be much thicker, but I didn't specify that in the description. I can actually sculpt Squitta out of clay. Come to think of it, I can so  lots of other fakes as well. Hmm...

Eureka! I'll make them in 3-D out of clay and if you want, you can sprite them!

I'll post the pictures of the Clay figures as soon as I make them, which should be withing a few days.


----------



## Evolutionary (Sep 23, 2008)

Woot!!! I might or might not want to sprite the Pokemon depending on how hard it is[spriting a battery isn't too hard] and if I have much time but otherwise I'll leave it to the others.

From EeveeSkitty


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Sep 24, 2008)

Eep! I just realized that I switched the names of Florant and Faunat on the second post! Doh! O.o

I also need to rewrite their appearances, because they look different when I draw them. They need different colors.


----------



## Flora (Sep 24, 2008)

I noticed that a while back, but wasn't sure if it was intentional.  Then I forgot about it. ^^;


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Sep 25, 2008)

Florant!






And Squitta! It's eye doesn't look like that in my mind. It looks like a cute anime eye, but I don't know how to make that out of clay.


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Sep 25, 2008)

I just looked at the pictures on a new computer, and they're actually bright! I can see them! Anyway, let me know if you need me to lighten them at all.


----------



## Evolutionary (Sep 26, 2008)

Nice clay work. I was never someone who was good at clay. I might try and sprite some more but I don't have much time because I'm leaving VERY soon. 

Edit: Ok, I failed at Terrapotta or whatever it's name is. Never mind.

From ES


----------



## Mad MOAI (Sep 28, 2008)

The moves would be better if they changed a bit.

Bloom could change the description a bit, like "the user causes its flowers to bloom, raising Defense and Special Defense." And it could have a name change like "Photosynthesis" or something.

Infect could improve on description as well, how about it infects the enemy with a health-draining virus? Just "infecting the enemy" probably isn't enough.

Fin Slap needs a name change. Badly.


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Sep 28, 2008)

Cryptica said:


> The moves would be better if they changed a bit.
> 
> Bloom could change the description a bit, like "the user causes its flowers to bloom, raising Defense and Special Defense." And it could have a name change like "Photosynthesis" or something.
> 
> ...


Photosynthesis is already a real Ability that raises speed in Sunny weather.

I think I'll change those descriptions, but Fin Slap stays. What would i cnange it to? It's like Crabhammer. It sounds weird, but is a useful move.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Sep 29, 2008)

Actually, it's called Chlorophyll. BTW, this thread is awesomesauce.


----------



## Evolutionary (Sep 30, 2008)

OK, in response to your message I had deleted the horrid Terrapotta before it was even finished as the shape was so bad even shading wouldn't be able to help it. It was done to give your eyes a future. Thank you.


----------



## o_O (Oct 2, 2008)

Making Terrapotta right now.
EDIT: Done, but it's way too big and looks horrible. Don't care what you do with it.


----------



## Evolutionary (Oct 3, 2008)

^^^Mine was WAY worse, good work o_O.


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Oct 3, 2008)

It's so cute! The only thing I don't like is that the eyes are supposed to be completely black. It's also supposed to have a :3 face with a 3 mouth like in the drawing.


----------



## o_O (Oct 3, 2008)

Edited it.





He might look blind, though.


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Oct 4, 2008)

Much better! Thank you so much for spriting him! :D


----------



## Zora of Termina (Oct 4, 2008)

...I sent you mine, you know. >>


----------



## Evolutionary (Oct 4, 2008)

Because you wanted the sprite so much. I took a stroll down my Recycling Bin and guess what I found...my unfinshed Terrapotta sprite. It only had the outline but I added shading and colour to it. My Terrapotta sprite is REBORN! 






Yeah, it sucks...that's why I threw it out...little did I know little evil would return...

Terrapotta: Mua ha ha ha
EeveeSkitty: Err...right...

PS: If you'd like the dirt I can put it there...but you could do it as it is just dirt.


----------



## Flora (Oct 5, 2008)

ES, that's  you horrbile at all!  I think it's rather nice. (Better than mine, anyway. ^^)

Oh, and I fixed it:







Now it looks evil. @_@


----------



## Evolutionary (Oct 5, 2008)

Well, it used to look even worse but shading made it look OK I guess. I still could of done the leafes on it's head bigger, more smooth and make the pot more pottish. The leafes are to small and the head is too big and the outline is shaded badly. Plus some of it looks copy flipped which is NOT good. Also note it LOOKS 3D. Not one of my best pieces[my first scratch was better by like x5] but not one of my worst either[you should see my second try].


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Oct 12, 2008)

Hey all. Expect a huge update withing the next few days!


----------



## Ambipom (Oct 13, 2008)

Yay! I'll be waiting.

You should make a clown Pokemon.


----------



## Evolutionary (Oct 13, 2008)

Yay, big update! I wonder what it will be...


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Oct 14, 2008)

A lot of moves and quite a few new Pokemon. Expect it the day after tomorrow. :D


----------



## Evolutionary (Oct 16, 2008)

*jumps crazily up and down* FWEE!!

YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY...Yay Yay Yay Yay Yay Yay...yay yay yay yay yay yay yay...*breath*...yay yay...OK I'm done...with yays.

FWEE FWEE FWEE FWEE FWEE...Fwee Fwee Fwee Fwee...fwee fwee fwee fwee fwee fwee...*breath* OK now I'm really done.

Big updates ROCK!


----------



## Flora (Oct 16, 2008)

EeveeSkitty said:


> *jumps crazily up and down* FWEE!!
> 
> YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY...Yay Yay Yay Yay Yay Yay...yay yay yay yay yay yay yay...*breath*...yay yay...OK I'm done...with yays.
> 
> ...


My thoughts exactly. ^^


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Oct 17, 2008)

Aah!

My internet broke, so I'll have to get the update to you tomorrow or the next day. I'm really sorry, but it's worth waiting 2 days for. :)


----------



## o_O (Oct 17, 2008)

NOOOOOO!
But YAY! UPDATE!!


----------



## Evolutionary (Oct 17, 2008)

*sits in a corner and cries* WAAA!!

WAA WAA WAA WAA WAA WAA WAA...Waa Waa Waa Waa Waa Waa Waa Waa...waa waa waa waa waa waa waa waa...*breath*...waa waa waa waa...Ok I'm done... with WAAing.

SOB SOB SOB SOB SOB SOB SOB SOB SOB...Sob Sob Sob Sob Sob Sob Sob Sob Sob...sob sob sob sob sob sob sob sob sob sob sob sob sob...*breath* OK now I'm really done.

Big update is postponed! WAA!

But also...



EeveeSkitty said:


> *jumps crazily up and down* FWEE!!
> 
> YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY...Yay Yay Yay Yay Yay Yay...yay yay yay yay yay yay yay...*breath*...yay yay...OK I'm done...with yays.
> 
> ...


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Oct 22, 2008)

I just want everyone to know that I'm about halfway done with the update (lazy -_-), but I will post what I have after school today.


----------



## Evolutionary (Oct 22, 2008)

OK, I don't mind. I'm going to school in a few minutes now anyway.


----------



## OMGLOLZORS (Oct 25, 2008)

meh... had a go at Terrapotta


----------



## Evolutionary (Oct 26, 2008)

Hazzah another Terrapotta sprite. They seem to be popular...


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Oct 29, 2008)

I attempted to scratch Kettoil.







What do you think?


----------



## Evolutionary (Oct 30, 2008)

It's quite nice but there's no shading. I really love the floating lava ball things and somewhat like the horns things.


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Nov 15, 2008)

It's Zzleepell! I'll tell you about it later!


----------



## Flora (Nov 15, 2008)

^^ It's cuuuuuuuute!


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Nov 15, 2008)

Edited him. I meant to make the bubbles a different color than his body.






Name: Zzleepell (ZLEE-pell)
Classification: Snore Pokemon
Type: Normal
Pokedex: Zleepell never wake up. They can, however, attack with moves such as Snore.
Signature Ability: Bedtime- Zzleepell is always asleep, so it can't be inflicted with PSN, BRN, FRZ, or PRZ. It recovers 1/32 of its maximum HP each turn. It can still become infatuated and confused. Nightmare and Bad Dreams cancel out the natural healing. Cannot attack for 2 turns after using Rest.

I love this one. It's so cute! It is always asleep. It uses moves like Sleep Talk, Snore, Yawn (through Sleep Talk) and Sleep Walk (raises the user's speed and evasion, only usable when asleep). It also likes to put the foe to sleep (by using moves like Hypnosis or Yawn), since the foe usually can't attack while asleep (whereas it can). It can also use Rest to completely restore its health, but can't attack for the next couple of turns.


----------



## Evolutionary (Nov 15, 2008)

^ It's so cute. I love the sprite and the idea.


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Nov 15, 2008)

Name: Kissphere (KISS-fear)
Classification: Engagement Pokemon
Type: Water/Psychic
Pokedex: Kissphere are thought to be the source of all true love. Kissphere make all around them feel lovely.
Signature Ability: True Love- Kissphere can make any Pokemon fall in love with it (infatuation) regardless if it's male, female, or genderless.
Evolve: Level up Luvdisc with Lovely Kiss in movepool.

It uses moves like Attract, Sweet Kiss, and Lovely Kiss.


----------



## Evolutionary (Nov 16, 2008)

It's good but the purple things look like they're behind it instead of at the same level if you know what I mean. Maybe add a little more shading but otherwise it's good.


----------



## Flora (Nov 16, 2008)

Drifloon Rocks said:


> Signature Ability: True Love- Kissphere can make any Pokemon fall in love with it (infatuation) regardless if it's male, female, or genderless.


o.o It's pansexual. ^^

Zzleepell looks so cuuute. ^^


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Nov 17, 2008)

No, it's not pansexual, it just makes others fall in love with it, no matter what their gender status is.


----------



## Taliax (Nov 21, 2008)

Drifloon Rocks: I don't like you. >D _I had an idea to mke an ivory and ebony version!_ I do not accuse you of stealing, though. I never posted my idea. Oh well, I was thinking of renaming the versions anyway. I'll g and post my ideas somewhere.

EDIT: Oh, cool luvdisc evo. Needs a bit mre shading, though. Zzleepel doesn't look very pokemonish.


----------



## Evolutionary (Nov 21, 2008)

^ Getting ideas the same as other peoples is common, so just post it before someone else does.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Nov 22, 2008)

Zzleepell looks like it is related to or would make good friends with Chingling and Chimecho. xD And Kissphere just makes me think of some creature being stung by a jellyfish in the way one is hit with cupids arrow. Good work by the way :)


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Nov 25, 2008)

I edited Kissphere. The things look more attached and the cheek is now a heart. There is also more shading.


----------



## Evolutionary (Nov 25, 2008)

^ Cool, it's much better now.


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Nov 25, 2008)

Dragonclaw said:


> Zzleepell looks like it is related to or would make good friends with Chingling and Chimecho. xD And Kissphere just makes me think of some creature being stung by a jellyfish in the way one is hit with cupids arrow. Good work by the way :)


Hmm... This gives me an idea for a new move.

Cupid Arrow- Normal
The user fires a glowing red arrow at the foe to damage it and possible infatuate it (70%).


----------



## Evolutionary (Nov 25, 2008)

^ If the percentage is that high for attraction the move shouldn't be powerful or it would be some sort of 'unfair move'.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Nov 25, 2008)

Well Cupid's arrows don't really hurt, do they? xD


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Nov 25, 2008)

It's not a very powerful move to begin with. It's like Dizzy Punch, but with less power and a higher chance of the effect happening.


----------



## Evolutionary (Nov 25, 2008)

^ OK but doesn't Dizzy Punch cause confusion?


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Nov 25, 2008)

Yes. That's why I said it's _*like*_ Dizzy punch.


----------



## Evolutionary (Nov 26, 2008)

^ OK ok, I was just being myself, looking for errors :D


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Feb 26, 2009)

*GREAT NEWS!*

I am planning a huge update for the region. I'm serious this time. I'm going to start a new, more organized thread. It's gonna be awesome!

It won't be up until next Tuesday at the earliest, but I promise it will be amazing and bigger than ever!


----------



## Evolutionary (Feb 26, 2009)

OMG, it's back!

Back and alive!

I likes organized thingys~


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Mar 7, 2009)

I just want everyone to know that the update is going well and should be up as planned this Tuesday.


----------



## Evolutionary (Mar 7, 2009)

Cool, looking forwards to it~

I might sprite a bit more if I have time to~


----------

